# Gas/Oil/Signage swap meet - ALABAMA



## JOEL (Oct 21, 2011)

Susan Moore Alabama, Hwy 75 North of Oneonta AL. Annual Gas/Oil/Signage swap meet will be this weekend 10-21/22. Well established swap meet with many vendors and a good variety of items (yes, even bicycles). Not a bad drive from Tn/Ga/Ms.


----------

